# Big container for drinking water after RO treatment



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi forum.

I'm thinking to get an RO/DI unit for my marine tank and the water after the RO treatment is considered waste but perfect for water drinking instead of letting it go down the drain.

Can someone recommend a big container (at least 25 gallon) that's suitable to hold drinking water. Best also if there was a spout to it.

Thanks.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just my opinion but you could use the water for outdoor plants and setup a rain barrel type of system.

As for drinking water I would go with something that is food grade like the barrel that 50seven has.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

goldfish said:


> Hi forum.
> 
> I'm thinking to get an RO/DI unit for my marine tank and the water after the RO treatment is considered waste but perfect for water drinking instead of letting it go down the drain.
> 
> ...



drinking 
it is even do not recommended to cook with this water.
Distilled water can be any kind of water that has been vaporized and collected, leaving behind any solid residues, including minerals. Distilled water has no minerals in it at all.
Reverse osmosis water has been forced through membranes that remove larger particles, pollutants and minerals. Reverse osmosis water is usually acidic2.
Deionized water has had ionized impurities and minerals removed from it but not bacteria or pathogens.
A*ll of the above waters lack essential minerals that are necessary for good health. Mineral deficiency can lead to insulin resistance, migraines, high blood pressure, constipation and even heart beat irregularities!
*

All drinking filters first clean water and after adding minerals again

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

I thought youre supposed to get these "minerals for good health" through eating things and not drinking water. Last time i checked, I dont think its possible to absorb minerals through water but rather have an excess buildup of it that leads to kidney stones. 

someone whos an health expert or doctor (ahem jimmy) please chime in on this.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

One of the primary sources of calcium for your bones is from drinking water. If you distill your drinking water, you are removing the calcium (and other minerals). Your bones will likely not be as strong as they could be. If the water is acidic, it will tend to dissolve your teeth.

But distilled is different from the waste line of an RO unit. All the stuff that the RO removed is sent down that line. Probably quite high in Calcium. And other things you wanted to remove as well. Personally i don't think it is worth saving.

Lee


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks guys for all your replies.

I guess i won't save it for drinking it but can it be used to rinse out the tank equipments?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

There are two types of absorbtion for your body. Water soluble and fat soluble.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

goldfish said:


> Thanks guys for all your replies.
> 
> I guess i won't save it for drinking it but can it be used to rinse out the tank equipments?


I wouldn't. It kinda defeats the object of running the water through your RO unit in the first place, if you're then going to rinse and coat all of your equipment with the very chemicals, minerals, pollutants and crap that you've waited for your RO unit to remove...


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

so basically you are saying even rinsing out the equipments and filter socks, we have to use RO/DI water for everything?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you can use it to flash the toilet and do laundry , in case you do not have a garden.
You can also fill bottles with this water and give it to your enemies

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Guys, the amount of minerals you get from drinking water is negligible compared to what you get from eating.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Lee_D said:


> One of the primary sources of calcium for your bones is from drinking water.


And here I thought it was from things like milk and green leafy vegetables. 

http://www.dietitians.ca/Nutrition-...ets/Osteoporosis/Food-Sources-of-Calcium.aspx

Spinach contains 150mg of calcium for a 125 ml portion.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2488164/



> The calcium concentration of water varies from 1 to 135 mg/L across the USA and Canada. *Most spring waters were found to have a relatively low calcium concentration, with an average of 21.8 mg/L.* Purified waters contain a negligible calcium concentration. Mineral waters, on the other hand, were generally found to contain higher calcium concentrations, an average of 208 mg/L of calcium. Filtration was found to remove a considerable amount of calcium from the water, removing 89% on average.


So eating a single portion of spinach is equivalent, in calcium intake, to drinking 13-14 bottles of 500ml bottled water.

How much water do you drink every day?


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

A lot of women won't drink milk because it is fattening. And they are the ones that need the Calcium.

As for spinach, I'm not a vegetarian. And I don't have arms like Popeye. I don't think I've eaten spinach since my mom made my sit in a corner for not eating all my dinner...

Lee


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Lee_D said:


> A lot of women won't drink milk because it is fattening. And they are the ones that need the Calcium.
> 
> As for spinach, I'm not a vegetarian. And I don't have arms like Popeye. I don't think I've eaten spinach since my mom made my sit in a corner for not eating all my dinner...
> 
> Lee


Come on man, if ordinary drinking water is the primary source of calcium in your diet, then you really need a better diet.


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

i have my ro/di unit next to the laundry machine and i run the waste water into the washing machine for laundry


----------

